# Attention Bentley Owners



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am sure that many of us are affected by this recall 
http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/recalls/results.cfm?rcl_id=10V411&searchtype=quicksearch&summary=true&refurl=email


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh for heavens sake - put some paste wax on it to prevent corrosion…

now how am I going to drive around town?!?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Or at least ask Jeeves to wax it for you!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LOL wow, what a blast from the past! I guess jeeves got lost, and all that's left is ask.com


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

The solution is easy - take your everyday Bentley in for repair, then when it comes back send the weekend Bentley in. Finally the special occasion Bentley can get fixed!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Crap, Now I'll have to drive the Rolls instead.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

This post prompted me to go right out and check on mine. Unfortunately, I discovered my wife had already taken it to the country club, even though she had told me she was going to drive the Lamborghini today. Now my son wants to take the Lamborghini to the beach, so I'm going to be stuck borrowing the butler's Mercedes again!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry I had the Asure and the bank took it back


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not for me! Bentley has yet to build a 4×4 that I know of…

Wait, after a quick Googling… It doesn't appear to have hit production, but they seem to be working on it. Maybe by the time I can afford one…









Source: http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/7830/bentley4x4qh5.jpg


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Perfect. Now all I have to do is go down to the polo grounds, wait for one of these to come by, step out in front of it, and BAM! Payday!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok this is pretty funny and absurd.

You're telling me that the front hood ornament(*FLAT* bentley symbol) of a bentley retracts in an accident to reduce harm to a pedestrian? Seriously? I think they are more worried about their precious bentley hood ornament than the pedestrian. I don't know how much "extra" damage a flat bently hood ornament would do to a pedestrian. If the speed is fast enough to have to worry about a hood ornament damaging the pedestrian, i think the hood ornament is the least of worries. Geez. Funny!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Eric* - I think that they are talking about the "Flying B":

*Charlie* - I feel for you. Just remember, nobody ever said that life would be easy. We all have our burdens.

Apparently, part of the reason that it retracts is to make it harder to steal from the hood.


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

I thought when you bought a Bently you had the right to mow down pedestrians! They should be getting out of the way of such a finely crafted and expensive automobile…....


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

This link is ok.

If you want to see a really cool site, check out http://www.wreckedexotics.com/ Depending on your interest in cars, it can be pretty painful to view, or very enjoyable. It features nothing but totalled high end cars. Most pictures feature the accompanying news article or just the story behind the crash. Some are pretty funny.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Charlie1958
Bloody Cajun, now we know where all that Katrina money went. And while I'm about it, is it true you claimed loss of livelihood to BP due to the fact (obvious lie) that all your boxes are made solely from Gulf drift wood, and your inventory is now destroyed with oil. lol
As far as the Flying B ornament not retracting correctly, I believe they have a temporary fix. They have added a new phrase to the accident sensor which says "I'm a Ford". They found that the erect ornament retracts immediately when the wrong name is called.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Eric_S,

Regarding pedestrian injuries… Imagine the testing that had to be done to determine this. LOL!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roger, you are just jealous because Katrina and the BP spill hit Louisiana instead of Texas.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

CessnaPilotBarry,

Actually looking at the rocker panels, it appears to share common sheet metal with the Porsche Cayenne and Volkswagen Toureg.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, don't disbelieve Charlie. While traversing B-Street in N.O. one fine day after Katrina, I saw a black Benz 550 roadster parked in front of the Absinthe House. Not a big deal, right? On the dash was an official sign that read "On Duty Poilce Officer" 
If cops can own cars like that, why can't Charlie have 3 or 4?


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

The recall says that a pedestrian may be injured because the emblem doesn't retract in the event of a crash with a pedestrian. If I were the pedestrian about to be flattened/squashed/mangled by a $200,000+ car, do you think I'd be worried about the injury from the emblem? Go ahead, skewer me (or put a big "B" imprint in my forehead), I'm going to sue the driver for all they're worth (if I live), so that I can run someone else over with my new Bentley. ;-D

BTW, hooray for CharlieM1958…almost has 10,000 posts!!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

alanealane - Be careful. What do you think the chances are that the Bentley is owned by a lawyer who will end up trying to collect from you for denting his hood and staining his "Flying B"?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I worked on one for an old Soul and Blues singer named Sly Stone. We redid all of the interior wood and painted it candy apple red with blaze orange doors. It was the one of the early 1949 models with the suicide doors. It sure was a nice car…except the paint job was uh….~shrug~...bright.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Abbott - that is a cool project! Awesome car.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I seem to recall that the Bentley hood ornament retracted so as to prevent the local boys from tearing them off and offering them up as contraceptive amulets to the local girls. As has been mentioned above, if I got hit by a car, the hood ornament would be the least of my worries. Except that I worked for a car dealer in the early '70s, and the whole reason for spring-loaded ornaments was to avoid people damage in a collision…they can tear people's guts out. So, amulets now, damage then. I'm so confused…


----------

